# Condições mais favoráveis para ocorrência de neve a cotas baixas



## David sf (31 Dez 2009 às 12:04)

Qual o tipo de entradas que tem mais hipóteses de deixar neve em cotas baixas e muito baixas em Portugal continental? As polares continentais (muito frias e muito secas) ou as polares marítimas (húmidas mas não tão frias devido à entrada de ar temperado marítimo a níveis mais baixos da atmosfera)?

A ideia que eu tenho, e pelo que li no seguimento de modelos não é unânime, é que as polares continentais são as únicas que podem deixar neve em cotas baixas, especialmente no litoral. É verdade que o ar é seco, mas com a entrada de ar muito frio a níveis altos, pode originar convecção, como acontece com as trovoadas de Verão.

Deixo aqui algumas cartas de eventos históricos associados a este tipo de entradas:

O último grande nevão em Lisboa, 2Fev54:







Nevão de 1983:






De 1987:






A única vez que nevou bem no Alentejo na década de 90, em 1993:






29Jan2006, se bem que não se enquadre numa siberiana típica, foi uma cut-off transportada por um fluxo anticilónico de nordeste, se bem que atraída por uma depressão atlântica:






48 horas antes:






9Jan deste ano, também com origem continental, embora que a imagem do próprio dia não o dê a entender:






Três dias antes:






Quanto a entradas polares marítimas acho que é praticamente impossível que deixem neve no litoral. Encontrei estas duas para exemplificar, dias em que nevou no alentejo, embora muito pouco, ou apenas água-neve:


----------



## rozzo (31 Dez 2009 às 12:27)

Sim, como esses exemplos mostram, embora a percentagem de entradas gélidas de E/NE que estejam associadas a precipitação seja pequena, claramente são entradas dessas que (directa ou indirectamente) podem dar origem a neve em cotas muito baixas ou litoral..

Digo indirectamente porque a maior parte desses episódios são conjugações "felizes" de "cut-off" ou alguma depressão a SW com essas entradas gélidas, que podem ser originadas directamente da advecção desse ar frio ou não. Têm é de calhar no sítio certo na altura certa, mas uma raridade como sabemos.. 


De resto claro que existe às vezes alguma chance de neve a cotas baixas em algumas entradas de NW muito frias e vigorosas, mas claro muito mais difícil, o frio aí raramente chegará, apesar de nestes casos haver muito mais precipitação..
Em algumas entradas de N/NW extremas em termos de frio, e com ajuda de muita convecção que baixará o frio até níveis baixos em aguaceiros, podem ocorrer algumas precipitações de neve a cotas baixas, mas geralmente efémeras e não para pegar é claro..
Recordo também Janeiro deste ano (não sei a data exacta mas algures no final do mês penso) que houve aqui na região de Lisboa relatos de "sleet" no meio de aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes numa entrada dessas..
Mas claro, muito longe de neve como deve ser e de mantos brancos a pegar..


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2009 às 13:17)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, como esses exemplos mostram, embora a percentagem de entradas gélidas de E/NE que estejam associadas a precipitação seja pequena, claramente são entradas dessas que (directa ou indirectamente) podem dar origem a neve em cotas muito baixas ou litoral..
> 
> Digo indirectamente porque a maior parte desses episódios são conjugações "felizes" de "cut-off" ou alguma depressão a SW com essas entradas gélidas, que podem ser originadas directamente da advecção desse ar frio ou não. Têm é de calhar no sítio certo na altura certa, mas uma raridade como sabemos..
> 
> ...



Se não me engano, deve ter sido no dia 20 de Janeiro.


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Dez 2009 às 16:05)

Olá

Estatística interessante. De facto, a queda de neve no litoral ocorre (quando ocorre) quando o território está sob a influência de uma depressão centrada no Mediterrâneo ocidental ou leste de Espanha e um anticiclone centrado algures a W da Península Ibérica, trazendo o conjunto um fluxo com trajecto continental, bastante frio, de NE. Como estas situações não são assim tão frequentes, a neve no litoral torna-se bastante rara
Pelo contrário, a massa polar marítima (bastante vulgar) não tem condições para que ocorra queda de neve no litoral (a ocorrer precipitação no estado sólido, esta será sob a forma de granizo, no caso do ar ser instável). Todavia, para as regiões mais altas, esta massa de ar já origina a queda de neve. Bem, se a instabilidade for muito forte talvez ocorra um tipo de precipitação mista de neve e granizo em regiões do litoral.


----------

